#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE-Mains-Advanced 2016 Sixth round seat allotment

## amos.0119

Joint Seat Allocation Authority, JoSAA 2016 has released the Fifth round seat allotment result of Joint Entrance exam 2016. It is also here by informed to all the candidates that sixth round seat acceptance will start in addition to 20th, candidates can report on 19th July 2016. Time: From 10 AM to 5 PM on both the days.

Only those candidates who are allotted seats first time in round 6 and those who have to do dual reporting must report at the respective reporting centres and accept the seats. For Seat Fifth round seat allotment Result: Click Here:

For Seat Fifth round seat allotment Result: Click Here:

To Print Locked Seat: Click Here:

All those candidates who accepted seats in NITs/IIITs/IIEST/Other-GFTIs must report at their respective 
institutes during 22-26 July 2016Seat acceptance fee refund requests from candidates whose seats were cancelled will be considered from 20th July 2016.

For the academic year 2016-17 92 institutes are taking part in the Joint entrance exam, which includes 22 IITs, ISM, 31 NITs, 20 IIITs and 18 Other-Government Funded Technical Institutes (Other-GFTIs).





  Similar Threads: JEE-Mains-Advanced 2016 Fifth round seat allotment JEE Mains 2016 JoSAA Third round seat allotment result announced JEE-Advanced 2016 First Round Seat Allotment JEE-Advanced 2015 Summary of First Round of seat allotment.

----------

